# Fiber Bow or Fibre bow s3 stabilizers



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

mi826 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Fiber Bow or Fibre bow(not sure on the spelling) S3 stabilizers? I was curious on how they perform. Also I see that they are huge in the UK and China how do you get one in the USA.
> 
> Thanks



This will show you how they perform
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_r_ZKkuAtE&feature=channel_page


----------

